
Men Who Believe They’re ‘Addicted’ to Being Broke - paulpauper
https://melmagazine.com/en-us/story/underearners-anonymous
======
sigmaprimus
>>"With the help of UA, he’s found the courage to ask for time off and is
going to Costa Rica for three days in March. " So the guy claiming to be a
victim of the under earning disease is going to take time off to go to one of
the most expensive vacation countries in Central America??!? And for only
three days?!?

I think there are people that self sabotage but IMHO most are also suffering
from another issue which is over spending and not living within their means. I
see all sorts of people living "Ghetto Fabulous" lifestyles, wearing designer
clothes, eating out five nights a week, buying lotto tickets, always having
the best of everything but having to borrow money to pay the rent or keep the
lights on.

I don't feel right about victim blaming but I'm so sick of everyone making
excuses for squandering their lives and expecting the world to take care of
them.

Waste not want not should be the mantra at these UA meetings.

~~~
duelingjello
Thomas J. Stanley, a wealth researcher, wrote some books on the subject:

 _Stop Acting Rich_

 _The Millionaire Next Door_

There is a class of people, typically 16-25 who live at home, with minimal
expenses and much disposable income he called “Gold Collar Workers.” They
often buy luxury cars (usually used or salvage title) they cannot afford to
repair and generally act fiscally like stockbrokers (high MPC).

OTOH, there’s another thread to this story. People who feel guilty that their
material and/or monetary accumulation deprives others. It maybe a sort of
victimology where people need to feel like victims to be valued in the victim
hierarchy or that they have delusions of grandeur to feel self-important, like
homeless people who say the FBI has a file on them.

~~~
sigmaprimus
The mention of salvage title on a luxury car is erily accurate as I know of
three people who went down this exact path, only one of them managed to make
something of themselves after decades of foolishness. The other two are still
living with their relatives, unemployed, single and in their mid 40s!!

